# Best Hay - 1st, 2nd, 3rd Cutting - Blossomed or not?



## FrenchFarm (Jul 25, 2008)

My husband wants some input on choosing some good hay for our goats for the next year. We currently have two that we're milking, as well as a three month old and a two month old, all does. He's wondering what the difference is between 1st, 2nd & 3rd cutting, and also if it's bad to buy hay that has "blossomed" before it's cut. What do the goats tend to like best, and what is healthiest for them? Thank you. - Stephanie


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd go with 3rd or 4th cutting alfalfa or alfalfa/timothy mix. With 1st and 2nd cutting you're going to see more stem and less leaf vs. 3rd/4th. The blossom on alfalfa is perfectly fine for the goats, however, you don't want to get much, if any blossom because as it starts flowering/heading out, the nutrients in plant reduces. You also start getting a stemmy plant. This is the same with grass hay, it gets the heads at the top of the plant filled with seeds...you don't want that in your hay because the quality has gone down.

With the 3rd and 4th cutting, you'll usually find the hay hasn't grown up as well as it did earlier in the year because the fertilizer is getting used up and the weather starts getting cooler (in most areas it's grown) meaning less plant growth. So when it's 3rd/4th cut...usually it's softer, shorter stem and more leaf. 

My goats love 3rd/4th cutting timothy or alfalfa, but the alfalfa probably does more for them. With good quality alfalfa, you should be getting more milk production too. This is what the cattle dairies prefer feeding and the only thing the dairies around our area will use.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice Kylee...I would of said the same thing.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> Very good advice Kylee...I would of said the same thing.... :wink: :thumb:


Thanks. :thumb: :hi5:


----------

